# summoning the courage



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

Well tonight if my courage is still here, I'm going to a Blues jam with The Loyal Blues Society in Belleville, On.

The have an open jam the 2nd and last friday of each month.

So I have decided to venture out with my new washburn es335 copy, and see if they can teach me a thing or two. 

I don't have much experience in playing with others , but heck you gotta get your feet wet sometime ....


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Give it a try bro, and best of luck to you on the session. Let us know how it goes. :wave:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Have no fear. The anticipation is always far worse than the actual event.


You'll have fun and you'll feel great when you're done.


Enjoy yourself.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

You'll do fine! Just listen to what the others are doing and try not to over play. Have fun!evilGuitar:


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

You're headed straight for disaster! Tomorrow and for the rest of your life, people are going to point at you everywhere you go and whisper "that's the guy" and "aw the poor man"... But remember that if you want to get rid of all that guitar stuff tomorrow that you've got a friend here, a friend who'll come by and haul it all away from you for free!! :tongue:  

Enjoy yourself and have fun!! :rockon:


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

Mahogany Martin said:


> You're headed straight for disaster! Tomorrow and for the rest of your life, people are going to point at you everywhere you go and whisper "that's the guy" and "aw the poor man"... But remember that if you want to get rid of all that guitar stuff tomorrow that you've got a friend here, a friend who'll come by and haul it all away from you for free!! :tongue:
> 
> Enjoy yourself and have fun!! :rockon:


Would you be interested in hauling some golf equipment away as wellNone


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

So Crossroads, what time should I come by to haul away all that damn guitar stuff that you never want to see ever again? :wink: 

How did it go?


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

You scared me into not going!

Actually by the time I got home from work yesterday, I would have had to turn right around and hit the road to make the jam....as it is now I spend about an 1.5 hours on the road each day going to and from work,

lesson learned, taking my gear with me to work the next time, no excuses.....

jams are held every two weeks, so it gives me two weeks to practice and like I said take the gear with me,


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

OK, we will wait for that review until you get a chance to go. All the best on the next gig.


----------

